# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  '12 Gauge Shotgun for [Serious] Defense'

## kcchiefs6465

It's nice to see the protection of private property in any case. The store would have easily been overran had the mob wanted.

----------


## fr33

> It's nice to see the protection of private property in any case. The store would have easily been overran had the mob wanted.


The mob had to calculate just how much 'black lives matter'.

----------

